# Better Call Saul - PILOT - 2/8/15



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

This show needs an episode by episode discussion, just like Breaking Bad.

Still digesting it, but Tuco is back!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for doing the episode thread. 

The pilot was decent. I'll watch episode 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Still digesting it, but Tuco is back!


Well, actually, this is the first time we see Tuco.

He's back in Breaking Bad.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Winner.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

like


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Thought it was a good setup episode for the show


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael McKean as Saul's older brother is a pretty awesome casting choice.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I really hadn't read anything about the show before watching it. But for some reason, I thought it was going to be more lighthearted. While sure, there are funny parts (just like BB), I'm glad it's not a comedy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I really hadn't read anything about the show before watching it. But for some reason, I thought it was going to be more lighthearted. While sure, there are funny parts (just like BB), I'm glad it's not a comedy.


Initially when they first started floating the idea of a spinoff, there was talk of a 30-minute comedy centered around Saul. But once they actually fleshed out the idea and AMC greenlit it, it was an hour-long drama. Just like BB, any comedy will be very dark.

Loved the pilot. Can't wait to watch Ep. 2 Monday night.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Did they get the right station wagon, but Jimmy McGill messed up and the car belonged to the housekeeper. 
Or did the skater dudes mess up and jump in front of the wrong station wagon?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm thinking it was the wrong car, since we saw the right woman get into it in her driveway.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Solid opener, I'll keep watching.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

The review from the other thread mentioned something about the appearance of a beloved Breaking Bad character other than Mike. I never imagined it would be Tuco. 

Good start. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I loved the opening scenes and I agree it's a solid winner.


----------



## shelly40 (Nov 20, 2000)

I just watched it.... different license plates....

So.... apparently, not the same car...


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

It was a good setup episode, but I was not entertained. I'll give it a shot for "Saul" to appear before I make my decision.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

shelly40 said:


> I just watched it.... different license plates....
> 
> So.... apparently, not the same car...


Not a surprise, I new several people that owned cars almost identical to that one. Heck, I owned a Taurus sedan back in the day too.


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

Big Deficit said:


> Not a surprise, I new several people that owned cars almost identical to that one. Heck, I owned a Taurus sedan back in the day too.


But the odds of one the same color, with a license plate starting with a 4 and coming down the road at around the same time are pretty low.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

HoosierFan said:


> But the odds of one the same color, with a license plate starting with a 4 and coming down the road at around the same time are pretty low.


I don't think the one in the driveway started with a 4, I may be wrong though


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

we saw as Jimmy approached the door that this wagon also has a smashed windshield ... I didn't look to see the tags though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

macery said:


> we saw as Jimmy approached the door that this wagon also has a smashed windshield ... I didn't look to see the tags though.


This is the car that hit the skateboarder. It's just not the car that was the original target.


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> This is the car that hit the skateboarder. It's just not the car that was the original target.


ok, yeah I can see that working.:up:


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy to hear the positive comments. My expectations were not set too high on this one.

TiVo should have grabbed this ep, but not seeing it. Will look for replays or alternate sources.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

First episode will be repeated tonight as well as the premiere of the second.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

They said this show takes place in 2004. When did Breaking Bad take place? (Timeline wise) Was it 2010-2011?


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

macery said:


> ok, yeah I can see that working.:up:


By the way - also, Saul made it obvious the intended target was a Lincoln branded vehicle; the actual vehicle turned out to be a Taurus wagon - matched really only on color.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

good show, good stuff so far


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

sonnik said:


> By the way - also, Saul made it obvious the intended target was a Lincoln branded vehicle; the actual vehicle turned out to be a Taurus wagon - matched really only on color.


So did they hit the wrong car, or did Saul tell them the wrong car the second time around.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Mercury Sable, Ford Taurus.

No Lincoln with this chassis that I am aware of.

I read AMC has high hopes for this show, with Breaking Bad done and Mad Men ending.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

sonnik said:


> By the way - also, Saul made it obvious the intended target was a Lincoln branded vehicle; the actual vehicle turned out to be a Taurus wagon - matched really only on color.


Mercury Sable. It is the same as the Ford Taurus, but different logos and slightly upscale. Being that I have a Sable wagon.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

billboard_NE said:


> I read AMC has high hopes for this show, with Breaking Bad done and Mad Men ending.


Considering they greenlit a second season before the pilot even aired, I'd say so.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> Not a surprise, I new several people that owned cars almost identical to that one. Heck, I owned a Taurus sedan back in the day too.


We had an '86 Taurus wagon (first year model...BIG mistake). It was a rust bucket and had the engine replaced on recall barely 3K into its life....


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Great opening episode! I especially loved the placement of a duplicate of Saul's future Caddy right next to his POS in the parking garage. 

As for the station wagons, Jimmy made this very clear: The mark's car was a Sandlewood (light brown) Mercury Sable wagon, and the skateboarders did their stunt with a dark brown Ford Taurus wagon, owned by who we (or at least I) believe to be Tuco's grandmother. It was obvious to me that it was a different car immediately, and it was SO different that I knew something was up. The Taurus badging was clearly displayed on the rear of the car, the wheel covers were different and the color was different. 

OK, sue me, I notice these things. 

Either way, awesome first episode, and I can't wait to see tonight's episode. 

Brad


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

702 said:


> They said this show takes place in 2004. When did Breaking Bad take place? (Timeline wise) Was it 2010-2011?


They were very careful about never specifically mentioning dates in Breaking Bad, but the pilot episode premiered in January 2008 and I suspect it was set sometime in 2007 or earlier. We always saw people using flip phones and never saw anyone using iPhone-style touch screen phones.

Where did you hear that BCS takes place in 2004? I know Jimmy/Saul read the expiration date on his credit card as 2004, but this could have been a couple years prior to that.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

702 said:


> They said this show takes place in 2004.


I distinctly remember seeing an October? 2001 date on something.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Jimmy driving an "Esteem." I didn't remember those=, but then Suzuki didn't sell a lot of cars in the early days.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuki_Cultus_Crescent


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Uh, oh. It looks like Jimmy McGill WAS blatantly trying to cash on the confusion with brother Chuck McGill.








He used the same logo as Hamlin, Hamlin & McGill.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Jimmy driving an "Esteem." I didn't remember those=, but then Suzuki didn't sell a lot of cars in the early days.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuki_Cultus_Crescent


Vince Gilligan has a real flair for picking POS cars for his protagonists!


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

The date on the check he tore up was 2002.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Uh, oh. It looks like Jimmy McGill WAS blatantly trying to cash on the confusion with brother Chuck McGill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see your image but ... 

The firm had a stylized HHM logo. Jimmy just had scales of justice.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Marco said:


> I can't see your image but ...
> 
> The firm had a stylized HHM logo. Jimmy just had scales of justice.


I fixed the image.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> They were very careful about never specifically mentioning dates in Breaking Bad, but the pilot episode premiered in January 2008 and I suspect it was set sometime in 2007 or earlier. We always saw people using flip phones and never saw anyone using iPhone-style touch screen phones.
> 
> Where did you hear that BCS takes place in 2004? I know Jimmy/Saul read the expiration date on his credit card as 2004, but this could have been a couple years prior to that.


That was it, so I was mistaken.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Segueing from the Better Call Saul - Premiere Dates Announced! thread, what was up with the beginning? Are they suggesting that the entire series is going to be one long flashback, or will they be showing clips from the present in the rest of the episodes, too?

As much as I understand that this is supposed to be a prequel, I'd kind of like to follow along with Saul after Breaking Bad, too.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Marc said:


> Segueing from the Better Call Saul - Premiere Dates Announced! thread, what was up with the beginning? Are they suggesting that the entire series is going to be one long flashback, or will they be showing clips from the present in the rest of the episodes, too?
> 
> As much as I understand that this is supposed to be a prequel, I'd kind of like to follow along with Saul after Breaking Bad, too.


While they may occasionally show the post Breaking Bad world, I don't think that's the plan.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Marc said:


> Segueing from the Better Call Saul - Premiere Dates Announced! thread, what was up with the beginning? Are they suggesting that the entire series is going to be one long flashback, or will they be showing clips from the present in the rest of the episodes, too?
> 
> As much as I understand that this is supposed to be a prequel, I'd kind of like to follow along with Saul after Breaking Bad, too.


I wouldn't call this a spoiler per se but will put it in spoiler quotes for those who don't want to hear about anything. It's from an EW article about the show and that initial scene.



Spoiler



http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/08/%E2%80%98better-call-saul%E2%80%99-vince-gilligan-and-bob-odenkirk-surprise-opening-scene

When will audiences be treated to another flash forward about his post-Bad life (which felt similar to one of Bads disorienting, question-provoking season openers)? Gilligan and Gould have said that while this show affords them the luxury of playing with time, for now it is primarily anchored in the past. I dont think people should be surprised to know that they will eventually learn more about Jimmy/Saul/Genes ongoing existence in Omaha, says Gilligan, but they shouldnt necessarily hold their breath that those questions will be answered this season.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I enjoyed seeing Tuco again and I hope that he's going to be a recurring character throughout the series. The actor (Raymond Cruz) originally was supposed to have had a much more prominent role in Breaking Bad -- he was supposed to be the main antagonist in season 2 -- but he wound up with a schedule conflict (prior commitment on The Closer), and so he was written out of Breaking Bad and Gus Fring was written to fill the vacancy he left. What a cool second chance he gets now.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Satchel said:


> The date on the check he tore up was 2002.


I was watching all along for hints as to when this took place. I was making guesses until he got the letter from HHM. The letter was dated May 13, 2002, and the check was dated May 9, 2002.

I liked the premier.

Someone mentioned above the Chuck was his older brother. I thought Chuck was his dad, especially based on the way he talked down to Saul. Did I miss something that confirms it either way? Retrospectively, I guess everybody referred to him as Chuck, including Saul, which would be more likely with a brother than a father. He seemed much older and definitely more successful, monetarily speaking.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

justen_m said:


> Someone mentioned above the Chuck was his older brother. I thought Chuck was his dad, especially based on the way he talked down to Saul. Did I miss something that confirms it either way? Retrospectively, I guess everybody referred to him as Chuck, including Saul, which would be more likely with a brother than a father. He seemed much older and definitely more successful, monetarily speaking.


It's his brother. I don't know about the show, but the real life age difference between the actors is 15 years.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

My favorite light moments:

When half the courtroom audience moves over to the left side of the gallery so they can watch the video.

The skating twins "How did you find us?" at the skate park.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

How about the judge and the entire court waiting in frustration for Jimmy to make his entrance?

In the real world the judge would just say, "Time's up. You may proceed Mr. Prosecutor."

I guess they were used to waiting for Jimmy to finish his health break?


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Trying to figure why the prosecutor got to play the videotape *after *what sounded like a closing argument from James McGill, defense attorney. #proceduregeek


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Marco said:


> Trying to figure why the prosecutor got to play the videotape *after *what sounded like a closing argument from James McGill, defense attorney. #proceduregeek


 Yeah. You could see the prosecutor using a replay of the tape as his silent evidence as his closing argument, but he does go first.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Yeah. You could see the prosecutor using a replay of tape as his silent evidence as his closing argument, but he does go first.


Hard to swallow that as "rebuttal."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Marco said:


> Trying to figure why the prosecutor got to play the videotape after what sounded like a closing argument from James McGill, defense attorney. #proceduregeek


I assumed the prosecutor had previously given an opening statement. Then Jimmy gave his opening statement, which we saw. Then the prosecutor started into his case-in-chief and given that there was video of the crime, showing the video was about all he had to do to make his case.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I assumed the prosecutor had previously given an opening statement. Then Jimmy gave his opening statement, which we saw. Then the prosecutor started into his case-in-chief and given that there was video of the crime, showing the video was about all he had to do to make his case.


Nah. It had to be the closing arguments. Jimmy says, "You heard from Mr. nnnn that he does welcome the public into certain areas, and is open at all hours, so there was no trespassing..."


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

What MikeA said. Also, you think they would have cut to the prosecutor's evidence without showing the judge uttering a word?

I know, dramatic license, yada yada yada.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> Nah. It had to be the closing arguments. Jimmy says, "You heard from Mr. nnnn that he does welcome the public into certain areas, and is open at all hours, so there was no trespassing..."


But A) the prosecutor wouldn't have a chance to present anything after the defense finished its closing argument, and B) the jury and the gallery clearly hadn't seen the video before, and the defense wouldn't be able to show the video for the first time during closing arguments.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> But A) the prosecutor wouldn't have a chance to present anything after the defense finished its closing argument, and B) the jury and the gallery clearly hadn't seen the video before, and the defense wouldn't be able to show the video for the first time during closing arguments.


A. Rebuttal.
B. I disagree that they hadn't seen it before.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I usually notice details like that but I was so interested in the show that I didn't notice it. Vince Gill knows how to make some good TV, huh? From the black and white beginning to the shock of the skateboard crash and then Jimmy scolding them to the brother afraid of electricity - and the surprise ending - nice, gripping TV. Well done visually and set a mood. 

Can't wait for the 2nd one tonight. This is appointment TV.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

He's a good singer, too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> A. Rebuttal. B. I disagree that they hadn't seen it before.


B. Really? You think the prosecutor had shown the video previously? If so, why did people seem so shocked and Jimmy seem so defeated if everyone had previously seen the video?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> B. Really? You think the prosecutor had shown the video previously? If so, why did people seem so shocked and Jimmy seem so defeated if everyone had previously seen the video?


Because, like Marco, I'm a lawyer who understands procedure.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> B. Really? You think the prosecutor had shown the video previously? If so, why did people seem so shocked and Jimmy seem so defeated if everyone had previously seen the video?


 Let me get this straight. You the prosecutor have video tape evidence showing the defendants committing the crime, and you don't introduce it until closing rebuttal?

... Of course, if you're James McGill and you know this tape exists, why on earth did you let this case go to trial. ?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah it's pretty clear that the video playing was the last of many previous showings during the trial and during closing arguments. So what if it was out of order for real life. It was a compelling rebuttal for Jimmy's pretty flimsy defense. It's a TV show. 

Also, the date on the video was Oct 13, 2001 for time line purposes.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

And about the opening scene in the post BB time line, and in case people don't remember, in one of the last BB episodes when Saul and Walt are in the holding room waiting for identity reassignment,, Saul says something like "my best case scenario, if I'm lucky, is that I'll end up as an assistant manager at a Cinnabon in Nebraska" (or something close to that, I'm not looking up the exact quote).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Remind me: Who is left that would threaten Saul Goodman, other than law enforcement? Walter White killed all of his enemies.

Ohhhh....Madrigal, maybe?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Because, like Marco, I'm a lawyer who understands procedure.


Not sure what you're saying here.



Marco said:


> Let me get this straight. You the prosecutor have video tape evidence showing the defendants committing the crime, and you don't introduce it until closing rebuttal?


I think you misunderstood my post. I was saying that I think what we saw was Jimmy's opening statement and then the video was the beginning of the prosecution's case. I felt like it was pretty clear that the the jury and the people in the gallery were seeing the video for the first time, and Jimmy's body language shows that he really hoped his statements would have been well received but that he knew that once the jury saw the video, he had no chance. It wouldn't make any sense for him to be making the argument he did if he knew the jury had already seen the video.

So I'm fairly certain that wasn't closing arguments and rebuttal because the reaction of the jury (and Jimmy) to the video doesn't fit with them having already seen it.



Marco said:


> ... Of course, if you're James McGill and you know this tape exists, why on earth did you let this case go to trial. ?


Well, we know that in real life, any PD who has that info would make a deal. But in the world of the show, it seemed like Jimmy didn't really care and was just doing the bare minimum to get his paycheck. He probably wouldn't get the full amount if the case didn't go to trial.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I also assumed that the prosecutor used a previously admitted into evidence and seen video as his rebuttal in his closing statement. If it was part of his case then there would have been a witness on the stand testifying where they had found the video etc. It makes more sense to play it again as his rebuttal to the defense's closing argument.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, it appeared that there was a very short time period between showing the video and Jimmy checking out and getting his check. If those were the opening arguments, that was the worlds shortest criminal trial.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Plus, as has been pointed out, in opening statements one generally does not refer to previous testimony...


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Hank said:


> Also, it appeared that there was a very short time period between showing the video and Jimmy checking out and getting his check. If those were the opening arguments, that was the worlds shortest criminal trial.


Yes. I bet $3 buys you a lot more parking time in Albuquerque than, say, Chicago.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just re-watched the courtroom scene and I've changed my mind. You guys are correct that Jimmy was delivering his closing arguments.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

so what's up with Jimmy's brother? no electricity? needs to be grounded before entering? he's sick? trying unorthodox healing methods? instead of being bought out, he wants to go back to the law firm?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

goMO said:


> so what's up with Jimmy's brother? no electricity? needs to be grounded before entering? he's sick? trying unorthodox healing methods? instead of being bought out, he wants to go back to the law firm?


My guess is Electromagnetic hypersensitivity. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity

Read the wiki page. I'm not going to voice my opinions in this thread.

Chuck thinks there may be a cure and he might be able to return to work someday.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

But do we think it's the electromagnetic hypersensitivity that is the primary condition that he's trying to recover from, or is that a symptom of something else? Or is he trying to cure something else by avoiding exposure to electromagnetic fields?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

justen_m said:


> My guess is Electromagnetic hypersensitivity. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity
> 
> Read the wiki page. I'm not going to voice my opinions in this thread.


As a Social Security Disability Claimant Representative, I've had occasion to meet with a few people who have claimed to be afflicted with this condition.

I learned something from the wiki article - I've never heard of the nocebo effect (or, more precisely, I've never heard of that particular term - I'm familiar with the effect but didn't know there was a name for it). Of course I'm familiar with the placebo effect, but nocebo was a new one for me.



DevdogAZ said:


> But do we think it's the electromagnetic hypersensitivity that is the primary condition that he's trying to recover from, or is that a symptom of something else? Or is he trying to cure something else by avoiding exposure to electromagnetic fields?


My sense was that the hypersensitivity is the primary (and sole) condition he feels he has, not a symptom and not that he's trying to cure something else.

It occurred to me just now where I recognize the actor who plays Chuck's partner from. He was Veronica Mars' criminology professor at Hearst.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

More on electromagnetic hypersensitivity (EHS), not to mention the National Radio Quiet Zone in West Virginia:

http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...trosensitive_can_escape_the_modern_world.html


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Hank said:


> And about the opening scene in the post BB time line, and in case people don't remember, in one of the last BB episodes when Saul and Walt are in the holding room waiting for identity reassignment,, Saul says something like "my best case scenario, if I'm lucky, is that I'll end up as an assistant manager at a Cinnabon in Nebraska" (or something close to that, I'm not looking up the exact quote).


Thanks for the reminder. I was pretty sure that I remembered something like that. Saved me from having to look it up.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting seeing Mike as the parking lot attendant. I figured he had some sort of security background but not at such an elemental level.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Interesting seeing Mike as the parking lot attendant. I figured he had some sort of security background but not at such an elemental level.


I'm fairly certain that on BB, Mike was explained to have been a cop on the east coast. So I wouldn't expect that his time in the parking lot booth is going to be the full extent of his background. My guess is that he had to leave his cop job in disgrace, and the parking lot job was just something he took as a temporary gig until things blew over.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Any good recaps of the show yet? I read a couple but they were inaccurate. I really miss TVWOP.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm fairly certain that on BB, Mike was explained to have been a cop on the east coast. So I wouldn't expect that his time in the parking lot booth is going to be the full extent of his background. My guess is that he had to leave his cop job in disgrace, and the parking lot job was just something he took as a temporary gig until things blew over.


 Yeah, when Hank interrogated him, Mike said he had been a cop in Philadelphia.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm fairly certain that on BB, Mike was explained to have been a cop on the east coast. So I wouldn't expect that his time in the parking lot booth is going to be the full extent of his background. My guess is that he had to leave his cop job in disgrace, and the parking lot job was just something he took as a temporary gig until things blew over.


I posted this in the E2 thread. Mike was a cop for the Philadelphia PD and left on unknown terms but from BB it was clear it was some sort of incident.. So either he was fired or quit, but from BB it was clear his cop days ended there.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Finally had a chance to watch it last night. I'm sure it will get better as I did like Sauls character on BB. The pilot wasn't all that great IMO but I understand they are laying some groundwork for futures seasons. 

Hopefully I'll watch episode 2 tonight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tight! Tight! Tight!

Was only expecting one other Breaking Bad character to appear. Was very pleasantly surprised to see a second. 


So, Saul ends up in Lincoln, working in a Cinnabon.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Tight! Tight! Tight!
> 
> Was only expecting one other Breaking Bad character to appear. Was very pleasantly surprised to see a second.
> 
> So, Saul ends up in Lincoln, working in a Cinnabon.


Omaha, but no big deal.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Omaha, but no big deal.


Well, those are about the only two cities in Nebraska....(and I've lived in one of them)


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

702 said:


> They said this show takes place in 2004. When did Breaking Bad take place? (Timeline wise) Was it 2010-2011?


Well, actually the pilot episode starts AFTER BB ends.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I haven't seen the second episode yet...but I'm assuming the skateboarders are D E D. That Tuco is one crazy mofo.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Bighouse said:


> That Tuco is one crazy mofo.


That's quite an understatement!


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I loved BB, but for some reason I thought I would not like this show. Boy was I wrong. I got sucked right into it within a few minutes. 

It's almost as good as having BB back!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mrdbdigital said:


> I loved BB, but for some reason I thought I would not like this show. Boy was I wrong. I got sucked right into it within a few minutes.
> 
> _*It's almost as good as having BB back!*_


Heresy!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Interview in the UK with Bob Odenkirk:
http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/entert...kirk-on-how-jimmy-mcgill-becomes-saul-goodman
Evidently in the UK you can get Better Call Saul on Netflix. I wonder if they get the whole season at once (not likely.)


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Evidently in the UK you can get Better Call Saul on Netflix. I wonder if they get the whole season at once (not likely.)


It's not really a surprise - Breaking Bad was similar as well - after it aired in the US/Canada, it was available everywhere else within the week (at least the latter seasons). Either on their network if they purchased the rights, or on Netflix.

No, they don't get the full season, but they do get it a day or two after it shows.

At least the producers are enlightened enough to do a worldwide release.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Worf said:


> It's not really a surprise - Breaking Bad was similar as well - after it aired in the US/Canada, it was available everywhere else within the week (at least the latter seasons). Either on their network if they purchased the rights, or on Netflix.
> 
> No, they don't get the full season, but they do get it a day or two after it shows.
> 
> At least the producers are enlightened enough to do a worldwide release.


UKers can watch on AMC.com if they VPN in to the U.S.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

AMC.com is still paywalled by the cable companies, isn't it?

ETA: Well crap.  Paid for the season on Google.

ETA Again: Only Episodes 1 and 2 are free, then they have the cable company paywall.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> I loved BB, but for some reason I thought I would not like this show. Boy was I wrong. I got sucked right into it within a few minutes.
> 
> It's almost as good as having BB back!


I agree. This show is rock solid.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I agree. This show is rock solid.


Also agree. This show can totally stand on its own even if BB never existed. Just goes to show how great Vince G and that other guy is.


----------

